# Knee replacement surgery for me tomorrow (Tuesday



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I am just a tad scared. They say that the rehab is rough. It will be nice to be at home and cuddle with Tyson. My husband is getting ready to be my nurse!
Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My sister just had partial knee replacement and she has done beautifully. They made her do the exercises before surgery and then someone came to the house and she did them. She could not believe how quickly she recovered.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping you have a very speedy recovery. Enjoy your snuggle time with Tyson  .


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck on your knee surgery. I am sure Tyson will be happy when you get home to be cuddled.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow, my Senior year of high school we had a girl on my cheer squad that had double knew surgery, I think she was back to cheer in 4 weeks tops, she just couldn't stunt or do the jumps, but she recovered pretty quickly with some of the smallest scars I've ever seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck with your knee surgery. Two of my friends had hip replacement 6 weeks ago and are doing great. After being in pain so long they're amazed how good it feels. I see an orthopedist tomorrow morning about my skiing accident and knee injury. Let us know, when you can, that surgery is over. Sending prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon, sounds like you'll get through it OK, especially with 2 nurses.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My mom Had to have her knee replaced. It wasnt as bad as she thought it would be. Rehab was rough at first but after a few days it wasnt so bad. Now she is glad she went thru it all. She needs the other knee done to but is putting it off cause my sister lost her job and her three kids and herself had to move in with my mom. So she is putting it off to help out my sister. Dont worry about the rehab and surgery. Things have come a long way over the years and it isnt like this is a new thing. I am sure you will come out if this feeling better then ever.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy low pain recovery!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping things go well. My DH needs it done also.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping all goes well and you have an uneventful recovery!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Best of luck you to on your surgery. Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When you feel scared...just imagine all of your loving sisters hugging you. Okay? Because we will be......:grouphug: tomorrow, the next day...and for the weeks to come.

Remember that Fran, remember that we are with you.:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Good luck with your surgery and rehab! People I've known who've had it done were so glad they had it. I have psoriatic arthritis and need both of mine replaced. But I work prn so if I don't work, I don't get paid. My car will be paid off in July, so after I save enough after that for deductibles and other piddily things, I will have it done. Until that, I will just keep on the way I've been doing. Keep us posted on how you're doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow, will be sending up prayers.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks, ladies,
You are awesome! I appreciate all your kind words of support.
Linda


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking and praying all goes well for you today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> When you feel scared...just imagine all of your loving sisters hugging you. Okay? Because we will be......:grouphug: tomorrow, the next day...and for the weeks to come.
> 
> Remember that Fran, remember that we are with you.:wub:


Awww, Fran ... I love what Sylvia said so beautifully here. 

Sending you prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery ... along with many, many healing hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping and praying for a wonderful outcome today!! After it's all over you can take up ball room dancing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you today for your surgery & rehab---kudos to you for bravery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - wishing you good luck with your surgery. Rehab will be kind of tough but you'll see results and it will make such a difference. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thinking of you and hoping you have a very speedy recovery.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck,Fran. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for speedy healing!! .. Once you get thru the rehab you'll be so glad you had it done!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping all went well. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thinking of you...hey, I'll bet that right now you are in lala land. Enjoy your dopey dreams...it is a good thing.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers all is well and your resting comfortably.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST, Today they Have Come So Far With This Surgery. Prayers coming your way.:thmbup:*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all went well for you, Linda.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you this morning and hoping that you're on the road to recovery!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

This is Linda and I had a pretty terrible time with my knee surgery. I threw two blood clots -one into each lung. So I had a five day hospital stay. Now I am on two endocet every 4 hours and my pain at times is darn near intolerable. I am icing my knee also. Have a call into my doctors office to see if I can get anymore pain relief


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Boy that sounds awful, I hope you can get some relief soon. Take care, I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear that! Hoping the dr can give you something stronger for the pain. I hope that you will get well soon and all of this will be behind you.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope everything goes well and speed recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Linda, I am so sorry your experiencing so much pain. Prayers for you to have a speedy and comfortable recovery.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Good Luck Prayers Are Coming Your Way!!!!*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry you are having such a hard time, Linda. Hope you can get some pain relief and a uick recovery.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Linda i am sorry it will get better. You know the saying it has to get worse before it get better, AND it will get better. I believe you will get better.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello From Pa--I Hope You Got A Better Pain Med--And Are Getting Some Relief By Now. Get Well Soon Nickee **


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for relief for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I'm so sorry. Yikes. Blood clots. Hoping you start to feel better really soon. Did they say what caused the clots?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am at a loss here. All I can do is send loving thoughts to you. I hope all will go well.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry yyou are having such a hard time of it!!! Glad you got the call in to the Dr. Hoope he/she can give you something to give you some relief! 
Have you started the rehab yet?


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you for every kind post. I had one rehab session on Tuesday and Wednesday night into Thursday we spent 7 hours in the ER due to pain. They put me on bed rest and changed my medication. I am hoping that will help. Who wants to come and give Tyson a bath? Just kidding! We just scheduled an extra grooming session. 
Linda


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry that you are still in pain. I hope you get better real soon. If I lived near by I would come by to help...................... Take care hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - how are you feeling? I read about the blood clots right before I was going into knee surgery (just ACL reconstruction and meniscus) but it kind of freaked me out. Was petrified of clots but luckily didn't have a problem. How's your rehab going? Sending (((HUGS)))


----------

